# Jeremy Lin: From novelty to Knicks star



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> He has been passed over in the NBA draft, cut by two teams in the same preseason and sent to the D-League.
> 
> Now, he's the impetus for "MVP" chants at Madison Square Garden, a trending topic on Twitter and the latest toast of the Big Apple.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/7554562/new-york-knicks-jeremy-lin-sudden-star-turn-complete-surprise


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I wonder how people feel that Knicks are alot better without Amare and Melo


----------

